# What do Dreamers do for a living?



## aLamour (Nov 17, 2010)

I know a common N trait (that I struggle with) is the problem with recognizing the space around them relative to their body and learning how to control their movements. It's a constant struggle of mine in ballet. Have you ever had a problem with it? If so, how did you get over it?


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm a photography student, currently between schools... going to pursue photo journalism in the fall. Right now I'm working on a freelance photo job for a school, doing some pro bono photo work for a charity, and interning a little at the local newspaper. 

By the way, I worked at McDonald's as well a few years back. It was the worst job I ever had. It was derogative, chaotic, and mindbogglingly stressful. My 20 year old bosses treated me like shit, the costumers asked me the same questions 300 times a day, and I was supporting myself and the scumbag whom I was dating at the time on a minimum wage paycheck. I would go and take "bathroom breaks" just to sit and cry because I hated my life. I often think of the person that I was back then when I need to motivate myself today. "You feel sorry for yourself?" I say to myself. "Remember the girl crying in the bathroom of her job? Do you think she would feel sorry for you? No! Because you have everything going for you now! You get your shit together right now and you do it for her!" 
It's damn good motivation.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

aLamour said:


> Why have they thought you're crazy?


 Because they think I'm unrealistic! ;/


----------



## MrRandom88 (Apr 1, 2010)

ladydahl said:


> I was wondering what the NF's do for a living? I worked in non-profit fund-raising. I believe in what I did, but am ambivalent about going back to that field (currently a SAHM). I was in broadcast communications before that and, lately, have been feeling like I'd like to go back to something more creative. So, what do you do for a living?


I write fortunes for fortune cookies


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

MrRandom88 said:


> I write fortunes for fortune cookies


That sounds like an absolute blast. Are you psychic at all, or just a good at writing fiction? :crazy: 
Also, how much does that pay?


----------



## MrRandom88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Crystall said:


> That sounds like an absolute blast. Are you psychic at all, or just a good at writing fiction? :crazy:
> Also, how much does that pay?


it was a joke silly 

and yes i am psychic....you will work at mcdonalds the rest of ur life!


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

MrRandom88 said:


> it was a joke silly
> 
> and yes i am psychic....you will work at mcdonalds the rest of ur life!


WTH... that's elaborate since it says so in your bio as well.

And hey! You'll have to drag my cold dead body back to work at that place before I go willingly.


----------



## MrRandom88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Crystall said:


> WTH... that's elaborate since it says so in your bio as well.
> 
> And hey! You'll have to drag my cold dead body back to work at that place before I go willingly.


omg stalkerrrrr!! 

Also, that second part can be arranged

haaa jk


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

MrRandom88 said:


> omg stalkerrrrr!!
> 
> Also, that second part can be arranged
> 
> haaa jk


Bet you're only pretending to be an INFP as well and are really an ESTP in disguise! :tongue:


----------



## MrRandom88 (Apr 1, 2010)

Crystall said:


> Bet you're only pretending to be an INFP as well and are really an ESTP in disguise! :tongue:


infps are excellent actors


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a part-time fairy I occasionally grant people's wishes
Too bad I wasn't given enough fairy powder to cure the world of the diseases and everything
Sorry people, the financial and economic crisis affects us too
God could be stingy when it comes to fairy powder sometimes
*sigh*

(on a serious note.. I'm a student 
.... at fairy school! )


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I worked as a waitress for a while and loved it (except the 6 and 7am starts XD). Now I'm unemployed, but going to university to study publishing (I'd like to be an editor of either gaming magazines or scifi/fantasy novels!)


----------



## Artist (Mar 19, 2011)

I earn my living selling my art, freelance writing (and hopefully finishing/publishing one of my children's novel projects soon), teaching art part-time to kids and adults, and sometimes... singing. 

Oh, and I've also earned money performing/teaching latin dancing, but not much opportunity for that where I live now.... (plus, I don't like doing it all the time or whenever I'm required, given my introverted nature, so I'd rather be able to choose when I'm feeling more extroverted to just go out dancing :-D )


----------



## cal47 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm a creative director at a video game studio that I'm starting with a friend. been working for nearly a year to get things up and running and we just got funding. Lots of exciting things coming in my near future


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

I've spent my entire life trying to figure out what I want to do for a living.


----------



## A Better Tomorrow (Nov 17, 2009)

Struggling musician.


----------



## TheRealFolkBlues (Mar 28, 2011)

U.S Military Combat Medic - I love my job, hoping to become a Doctor someday...


----------



## Jwing24 (Aug 2, 2010)

Was in accounting, then did data entry/some analysis now am unemployed


----------



## naptime (Feb 23, 2011)

High school student for now, aiming for something along the lines of web design though.


----------



## peacemelody (Apr 4, 2011)

try to work as little as possible, self-employed, steer clear of the rat-race, and wonder what it would feel like to crave success...


----------



## nallyha (Apr 23, 2010)

make their dreams come through.


----------



## readaholic713 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm an undergrad studying to become an English professor. I'm also an aspiring poet.


----------



## Ena (Mar 8, 2011)

ZeroFire said:


> McDonalds.
> Go on, judge me.
> You know you want to. -__-;;


JUDGE JUDGE JUDGE!!!!









Profressions? Pah. I live for a living how's that.


----------



## Magenta (Apr 5, 2011)

Musician. Not very profitable at the moment, but I'm unemployable in any other field.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't do anything. Not a fucking thing.


----------



## bellcs (Oct 9, 2010)

Night Mare said:


> I'm surprised how many other tech people are here... I've had someone tell me I was most likely INTJ (actually INFJ) partly because of my major. I figure I can probably just fake T pretty well, or am more in touch with that side.
> 
> Anyway. I haven't had any jobs besides teenager things (weeding for the neighbors, and working as a temp in a college bookstore), but I'm majoring in information technology, so I'll probably end up a programmer or web developer or something similar.


Haha i'm majoring in Computer Information Systems too(plus psychology probably the most random combination ever), I give off the T-vibe too I think people say I show no emotion damn though it definitely doesn't feel that way to me. It's like i'm a feeler but with a math brain its weird.


----------



## Magenta (Apr 5, 2011)

Tom Hodgkinson's 'How To Be Idle' is a must-read. People place too much importance on wage slavery. A life revolving around making profit for someone else is a dull life indeed; I try to avoid socialising with workers as much as possible; the experiences I've had involve conversations about soaps, bitching about someone in accounting, and other melodramas. 

I'm happily equally to blame for the chasm - while I had a part-time job from 12yrs old, after turning 18, I always created work and thankfully avoided the office environment. 

This will appeal to those who love life's simplest pleasures.
How To Be Idle Summary at WikiSummaries, free book summaries


----------



## ThirdArcade (Aug 1, 2010)

Graduated with a BA in Sociology & Religious studies in June 2008. Took some time off working & traveling. I returned back to school this year to pursue a Bachelor of Education degree in Social Studies & English Language Learning. I love it!

Current job: I work as a Facilitator with a non-profit agency that runs after-school programs for inner city children. I am also a private English-language tutor. Lastly, I work as teller at a bank. Of the 3, I love 1 & 2. Though #3 is not so bad as my co-workers are pretty awesome, though the work is very routine, concrete with no room for any sort of creativity. Beyond just performing regular transactions, I am most fulfilled dispensing advice to customers to improve or help them understand their banking experience.

Post jobs: Program Coordinator/Youth Facilitator with a non-profit agency that runs programs for refugee & immigrant youth, Starbucks Barista, & a few year at the big blue & yellow box (known as IKEA) working in various departments...

DREAM JOB: Teaching English language to highschool aged students // working overseas teaching English (at a reputable school). I wouldn't mind working at a locally owned coffee shop as a side job.


----------



## sparklygreengirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I work as a home carer. I really enjoy it, helping people to stay in their own homes. I am hopefully, in the next couple of years, going to train to become a nurse... when the kids are a bit older


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Generate candyfloss from screwdrivers
Make skirts out of magnets
Paint air with plastic pockets
Sell grass for kisses


----------



## YellowAnt (Apr 12, 2011)

Remember Martin Luther the King Jr. and his "I have a dream" speech? Yeah, pretty much whatever he did is what dreamers do for a living.


----------



## Hollieluya (Apr 18, 2011)

I work in the art department doing designs, placement, and fixes to pieces of art. I just ended a job where I did computer repair, graphic design, and administrative assistant duties. I really love being on my feet and developing something amazing with my bear hands and imagination.


----------



## Magenta (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd love to be a writer for a living, but since finishing my novel, I hit a brick wall haha. I don't have much experience of writing short articles or prose, which is where the regular jobs are, I guess.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm an aspiring cinematographer, studying Film production in Sheffield Hallam University, UK. starting september 2011. I seriously can't wait and I have a positive look on this path! (= I think I'm going to love England, even though the weather is depressing but I love depressing weather. I see it as a beautiful thing. Also, I hope that I get in the film industry, because I love film festivals and going in the VIP sections meeting other film directors, costume designers and cinematographers, they are so INTERESTING. I think majority of them are NFs...


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't work due to limitations of my autism and mental illness, but I do a lot of art and writing.


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm currently in still in university but the plan is to go into teaching. Actually, I just got a letter recently saying that I was accepted into one of the schools I applied to. So yay!


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm a fucking airport screener. 

Sigh.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

final yr pharmacy... pretty much brain washed cuz all other alternatives or postgrads are health related.

not passionate.

not sure what i am passionate about besides makeup artistry. 

maybe i may try tutoring, photography, vegetable gardening, writing, interior design. my interests here are pretty much spread thin evenly, likelihood of me sticking to one for career purposes is low. these are/will/could all be hobbies though...



I dont really see the point of careers at the end of the day. working for fun vs for money... psssh. the system is shitty, dont see why i have to choose!


----------



## Tread Softly (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm still in uni but eventually I'd like to work in education in Africa. I also want to write and study history on the side.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Blanco said:


> I'm currently in still in university but the plan is to go into teaching. Actually, I just got a letter recently saying that I was accepted into one of the schools I applied to. So yay!


big congrats... i hope you get some good kids, not the dumb kind.. and if you get a class full of dumb kids I hope you will make a positive impact on their lives. I was once a dumb kid in class... noisemaker... but I settled down eventually..

What age will u be teaching. Public or private?


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

unico said:


> I can't work due to limitations of my autism and mental illness, but I do a lot of art and writing.


truth??

I need some discussion with you. I am so stuck on doing anything I put my mind to I cant see limitations... um, they are in my dictionary but not reality.

Never met an autistic person before... somehow I thought they were simply misunderstood geniuses. 



> Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.


― Albert Einstein


----------



## Blanco (Dec 23, 2010)

Dania said:


> big congrats... i hope you get some good kids, not the dumb kind.. and if you get a class full of dumb kids I hope you will make a positive impact on their lives. I was once a dumb kid in class... noisemaker... but I settled down eventually..
> 
> What age will u be teaching. Public or private?


I'm planning on teaching high school... and probably public because I believe in public education more so than I do private. I guess that's why they call us dreamers.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

Blanco said:


> I'm planning on teaching high school... and probably public because I believe in public education more so than I do private. I guess that's why they call us dreamers.


Well all the best!! Make sure to rope in them bad kids and help the weird ones. And dont let politics or hooligans cloud your mind


----------



## yuffy (Aug 15, 2011)

Just started off my career as a legal clerk but I'm not sure if I could stay in this field for long once I'm familiar with my work. Well, I'm still in the learning process but I could already see that the work I have to deal with is quite repetitive. The bright side about this job is that it's about people and that's what I think would make it more bearable and interesting.

I'm considering trying to work in my undergrad field which is about environment protection though. That seems meaningful and rewarding but I don't like the science aspect of it and that was why I didn't go for it in the first place.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

I plan to get into marketing. 

I guess it involves a bit of psychology and making people dream. Unfortunately my J makes me feel bad about it though because it involves products and corporations...

I'm still working on getting over that part... And not making my job a complete reflection of myself which I really want to do. 

Other ideas I have as plan B C and D is social worker, landscape architect, and nutritionist. But nutritionist takes soooo many bio classes and more debt I need to go into for a grad degree. And really do you need all those pre-med courses just to tell people what to eat? Social worker is the easiest to get into but I need a grad degree too and don't want to regret it. And landscape architect also involves 3 more years of school and lots of debt.

I'm debt-phobic!!!!! Since I finished my undergrad with no debt and plenty of savings. It's like I have to fight to keep them


----------



## lactosecat (May 29, 2011)

I am in my last year in high school and is currently working as an designer's assistant part time.
I am planning to work in the arts/creative industry... xD like many other ENFPs. I already got accepted to many art schools in NYC. whheeeee I can't wait!


----------

